# Chevy Cruze Diesel P16AE



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Based on my quick search, it seems another instance where someone got this cold, it was -30. 

It could be a case of the ECU just being very upset at the cold.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

[h=2]DTC = P16AE : Glow Plug Control Module Temperature Sensor Circuit High Voltage[/h]Additional Basic Enable Conditions: 
- Engine is not in standby state (standby state occurs after ECM initialization or following after-run)
- Battery voltage is above 11V for at least 3s

So... with the cold you might have some glow plugs that are burning out.. just a guess on my part.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here is the Diagnostic Table, I seem to recall I was able to obtain this document from GM Tech Authority, as it is OBD 2 related it does not require a paid subscription to their service (which is very expensive).

I'd attached the entire .pdf if I could, but the forum size limit is way below the over 1 MB file size of the document. If you can't read the image here, it is just the text from the prior post... so no worries.. good luck in getting this fixed.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

The engine light went off today. As I mentioned, it came on during a ride to work in -25C temps. After about 45 mins of driving today in -10C temps and a stop (shut the car off) at the store on the way back, the engine light did not come on after I started it back up. I'll still be going to the dealer to have them diagnose it and make sure it won't be a recurring issue. I'll keep this thread updated on their findings.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

UPDATE

I was on a bit of a time constraint today and they suggested I don't waste time by coming in since the engine light went off. They're fairly certain that the temps caused the issue and since it has gone off by itself, the issue was likely temporary and it has resolved itself.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

-25C sounds like a personal day to me. Car was telling you the same. ccasion14:


----------

